
Show HN: Qonversion.io The mobile subscription analytics every app maker wanted - evirnik
https://www.qonversion.io/
======
evirnik
Hey, I'm the co-founder of Qonversion.io.

The problem It's challenging to run marketing for a mobile app that offers a
subscription.

Subscription related events like a conversion from trial to paid user,
renewal, or cancellation are happening on Apple/Google side. You have to
validate the receipt of a user with Apple/Google to get the data, and you need
a complex backend for that. Once you get the data, it's hard to process it to
get to users' LTV, CAC, and other crucial marketing parameters.

Our solution - Qonversion.io: \- gets the subscriptions' data from
Apple/Google \- provides real-time dashboards to track subscription
performance \- sends subscription data to advertising accounts and third-party
analytics (Facebook Advertising, AppsFlyer, Amplitude, Mixpanel etc.) \-
provides LTV and CAC analysis to drive your marketing (this feature is being
tested with a limited number of users now).

Tracking and sending events to third party analytics is free up to $100k in
monthly tracked revenue. Sign up in November to get free 6 months of LTV/CAC
insights when it's rolled out of the beta. Any questions, please do comment!

